# For Sale PS Composites Micro Mako Surf Kayak &TravelBag



## kwh0202

Almost-new condition... barely used. Regular fiberglass layup with lock bar, fin boxes and gorgeous blue/green glitter finish on the deck. Includes a custom-made padded travel bag from Davenport Surf & Sail. Email me at [email protected] for pics. $2300 takes it. I'm in Santa Barbara, CA but sportsexpress.com delivers anywhere.


----------

